# Time until Structural License Issued Illinois



## bassplayer45 (Jan 19, 2016)

How long did fellow Illinois applications take before you got your license issued? I submitted all my information before Christmas. Just got off the phone with them and they told me it takes a month to review the application then the board has to vote / approve prospective structural licensure applications. I was told the earliest I may hear something is middle of February. Is this normal for Illinois? When I applied for my PE I got it within about 2 weeks at the most


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yep, that's about right.

Welcome to the Land of Lincoln.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, I will just tell myself it is better this way because it is a more restrictive discipline and should take more time to review........


----------



## bassplayer45 (Feb 10, 2016)

Alright, board voted and approved me. Im finally official


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Feb 10, 2016)

Congratulations Mr. Bass, PE, SE


----------



## phecke (Feb 11, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, did you have any issues with the education requirement?  Apparently you need 18 hours of structural design and analysis (and several things don't count) according to them or potentially 8 years of structural experience.  I think I have 15 hours of design and analysis courses, but I definitely have the 8 years experience.

Just curious if you had one or the other or both, or if you didn't did they raise a fuss?


----------



## bassplayer45 (Feb 12, 2016)

They gave me a fuss about 1 thing

1.) I put "present" to the date I currently worked at my company. They said it actually needed to be the date my boss signed his reference letter. Thankfully my boss also signed "present" so they technically matched.

I had over 18 hours. On my NCEES records account, I was like you, but I had some extra hours from grad school that got me over the 18 technically required. I just listed all the design and analysis courses I took in college and grad school and they seemed fine with that. I also only had around 7.5 years of experience when I applied technically, so I am guessing they take both into account


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 12, 2016)

One little item of note on this, I actually decided to get the "upgrade" to Model Law Structural Engineer for my NCEES record before I went to get my IL SE license.

The coursework requirements are the same and I just had to argue some of my classes counting for design with NCEES. (I only have a BS in Civil Engineering). 

My reciprocity application for the IL SE took a while but I got no push back on it at all.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Feb 13, 2016)

I got the modal law designation as well. NCEES spins it as helping get SE licenses more quickly, so maybe that helped as well


----------



## CyclonePE (Feb 14, 2016)

I think some of it also depends on who reviews your application.  I was approved in Illinois but denied Model Law Structural status when I applied.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Feb 14, 2016)

Can you get "model law" SE designation with only meeting the 8 years experience requirement?


----------



## bassplayer45 (Feb 15, 2016)

This is what it says for requirements. I am guessing you have the pass the SE to get it no matter what your experience is


Bachelor’s degree in engineering from an EAC/ABET-accredited program

Pass a minimum of 18 semester hours of structural analysis and design courses, of which at least 9 are structural design courses.

Pass the FE exam and one of the following:

16 hours of NCEES structural exams, 8 hours of which are the Structural II exam taken prior to January 1, 2011

16-hour state-written structural exams taken prior to 2004

NCEES Structural II exam plus 8-hour state-written structural exams taken prior to January 1, 2011

NCEES 16-hour Structural Engineering exam taken after January 1, 2011


[*]Four years of acceptable structural engineering work experience

[*]Clean disciplinary record


----------



## Kal (Feb 15, 2016)

Did you receive a call/email or letter of approval? I am also waiting (submitted in January) and am curious. Thanks.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Feb 15, 2016)

I got a personal email from a representative at NCEES stating I was approved for Modal Law. I submitted sometime in mid December and heard back on the 13th of January


----------

